# No friends, social circle to share time with (late 20s)



## Wrong Galaxy (Aug 13, 2010)

I want to go to this concert, go to travel but thing is I have no one to share it with. I mostly do stuff solo, alone, lonely. I have zero or should I say negative social, convo skills. I have no/null zero friends, no social circle, no social life. 

I'm basically a hermit. 

This life sucks. I long for companionship, friendship but I'm incapable of doing it because of this severe anxiety disorder. :frown2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I know the feels, I don't have any irl friends to hangout with.


----------



## SwanseaGuy (Jan 12, 2017)

Snap! 

I've had lots of jobs and it seems like I make friends when at the job, but lose them as soon as I leave. Not real friends - just convenient ones I think...


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Same here.


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

CardiffDude said:


> Snap!
> 
> I've had lots of jobs and it seems like I make friends when at the job, but lose them as soon as I leave. Not real friends - just convenient ones I think...


Yea same here. I don't even feel bad anymore. I use to beat myself up for not having friends but honestly I like keeping to myself. If you can find a friend to hang out with every now and then....I think you will be ok.

I realize a lot of people don't like doing the same things. I met a girl at work and we clicked but when it came to hanging out she wanted to do things I really didn't want to do.....but we do talk on the phone and text sometimes.


----------



## ihatehunks (Jan 27, 2017)

im a hermit as well. 

ive been to one concert and i went there alone. it wasnt bad. i got a decent seat but some guy sat next to me and he smelled. that's the drawback of going to events alone. you never know who will end up sitting next to you.


----------



## izzobaby (Jun 22, 2015)

Totally feel your pain OP, I'm sitting at my house on Friday night alone  
I guess we can't be hard on ourselves, were not bad people, just haven't had the chance to meet others on the same wave length.

I think exercise, gym, classes, courses are good to kill time, not a guaranteed way to find new friends, but you never know.
Hope things get better for you and others stuck in same position...including myself.


----------



## Wrong Galaxy (Aug 13, 2010)

It's crazy how many people are in this world, and I'm all here all alone. No social life whatsoever. I can't hold and sustain a conversation. I'm such a social retard.


----------



## Moxi (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm in the same position. There's a couple movies I'd like to see this weekend, but I don't have anyone to invite. At my age, I don't feel there are many options left to socialize.

I work around a handful of other women, so I can't rely on work to introduce me to new people. Until I get a new job, and I can't prioritize socializing over feeding myself and developing a new career, they're all I've got. And people are very afraid lately because our store manager (who I liked, but am not really on "hanging out" terms with) was fired by the store owner, who's an absolute head case, and others might be leaving over it.

I'm too old for school and don't have money to throw at "just because" courses. I have to replace **** around the apartment that's broken even right now, like my router that just gave up on itself one morning. Woke up to it not even able to power on. Even if I do go back, it'll be mostly younger people.

I've tried a couple meet-ups, but I feel like they're very high-risk, low-reward for people like me. You need to set aside a chunk of time and money to get there in the first place, and then try to find a conversation where you can slip in without making things awkward as an outsider. Chances are, no one's going to invite you in.

After that, you're playing the numbers game hoping some of these people will click with you and be willing to hang out on your own, too, so that you don't have to have a permanent block of your Saturday to go sit with 90% people you don't even like that much spending money on dining and drinks. Especially if it's ****ing Applebee's.

The Internet, because at least weirdo loners can band together? Good luck meeting anyone not looking for a girlfriend, and just finding a nice, stable companion who won't disappear two weeks later if they don't think you're attractive or available enough to compete with the others they're juggling. Women don't want to meet other women, and men only want to meet women they can bang.

That said, I'll go back to my MMO now.


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

The same here. I start to forget how it is to interact with people. I am a hermit.
The only time I interact with a person is when I say "thank you" to the cashier in the grocery story. I don't have any friends irl. I'm too awkward around people, and they can notice it.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

I am also incapable of doing it because of severe anxiety disorder. But the sad fact is that even if i did not have anxiety i would still be friendlies my whole life. I am just too ugly and too dumb to ever get liked by anyone.


----------

